# Inexpensive vacuum pump at All Electronics ($20)



## SLOweather (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm a newbie here, but I'v seen mention of using vacuum pumps for degassing and such. While placing an order at All Electronics, I saw this 12VDC vacuum/pressure pump for $20.







1/4" hose barbs for vacuum and pressure would seem to be suitable for winemaking, and one reviewer says it'll pull 20" of mercury vacuum.

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/PMP-11/AIR/VACUUM-PUMP-USED/1.html


----------



## Wade E (Feb 27, 2012)

It would probably work ok but you really need a bunch more stuff like hydrophobic filter, regulator with gauge, overflow canister, and hoses and by the time you get all that youl;l probably wish you had just bought the All in One or a med vac.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Feb 27, 2012)

20" will be enough to rack and degas, but I disagree with Wade on all that misc. stuff. A couple of feet of hose and fittings will get you going. After all, do you use all of that stuff when you siphon?


----------



## Deezil (Feb 27, 2012)

Considering one of the reviews:

"Pulls over 20" HG instantly!"


I wouldn't do it, even if that statement is a bit hyped up. If it goes much over 20", you would run the risk of imploding the carboy from too much pressure. I'd do it right the first time, skip ER, and get a All in One or med vac like wade said. 

Rather be sure than be sorry.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 27, 2012)

Deezil, there is a big difference between vacuum hoses and racking hose. For rack the hose we use will work fine. For degassing it would cave in on itself and a regulator with a gauge is prety darn expensive sold seperately!


----------



## Randoneur (Feb 27, 2012)

What Wade said. You want to control the vacuum and you need to isolated the pump from the liquid.


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 27, 2012)

+1 to what Wade said! I even have the stuff to do it... but.... ummmm
I didn't use it one time and now my pump is stuck after sucking in some wine. which I though was caught before it hit the pump, so I cleaned the hose and left it. Now it just huumms along trying to turn with it locked up.

Luckily I found out today that it is easy to take apart and get going again (I hope). I'll find out in about 1/2 hr.

Mine isn't a regular pump it's for woodworking and is 50lbs and was $600. Could have been an expensive mistake!

So get at least an overflow canister to catch anything that flows towards the pump. It could save the pump and your wallet!

Smart people learn from the mistakes of others who do stupid things once in a while.


----------



## Kev (Feb 27, 2012)

VDO makes quality stuff, mostly automotive these days, but they used to be well known for current to pneumatic converters (I/P).

No idea of the CFM, but it would probably work for simple degassing better than a hand pump (brake bleeder). Just put a spare carboy ( smallest one you have), in between the pump and the carboy you are degasing as an overflow.

You will need one double drilled carboy bung, in addition to a standard single hole.

You will need a battery or a hefty 12 VDC supply to run it.

You are better off with a $90 eBay pump, but if you only have 20 to spend and are a tinkerer, I would not write this option off.

Strap a big lipo battery (hobbyking.com) to it and you will have the only portable electric degassed around.



Kev


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 27, 2012)

If you look at both of your barbs - one is alot larger than the other (insider diameter) it proudly will pull 20 + inches of vacuum. The question is also how much volume, because if the pump cannot keep up with the volume it cant build up vacuum. But hey for 20 dollars - I bought old refrigerators for that price, just to take the compressors out of them (very early stages prior to coming up with the allinone )

Like Wade mentioned - you will have to purshase additional items

Good Luck 
Steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------

